
Gravitational constant mystery deepens with new precision measurements - basicplus2
https://physicsworld.com/a/gravitational-constant-mystery-deepens-with-new-precision-measurements/
======
contravariant
>The Huazhong TOS and AAF measurements of G have record-breaking uncertainties
of 11.64 ppm and 11.61 ppm respectively. [...] the AAF value is about 45 ppm
larger than the TOS result.

Now unless I'm mistaken that is a discrepancy of only 3 sigma, which is
perhaps worrying, but nothing too serious. If there are sources of error that
aren't yet accounted then such a discrepancy isn't even that unlikely.

